# Spoiler Alert........this car is fast.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2016)

The Bugatti Chiron is reported to top 290 mph


Technical specs have been shared at a recent customer presentation prior to the car’s unveiling at Geneva this upcoming March. The numbers play out like a serious game of Top Trumps: 1500 (the total horsepower, as well as torque in N·m); 467 (top speed, in kilometres per hour); 2.2 (seconds, for the 0-100 km/h dash); and 2 million (the price, in Euros).

BUGATTI CHIRON.........i am getting a yellow one  (not really)






SPY CAM










http://www.autoblog.com/2016/01/01/bugatti-chiron-290-mph-report/


----------



## Countryside (Jan 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The Bugatti Chiron is reported to top 290 mph
> 
> 
> Technical specs have been shared at a recent customer presentation prior to the car’s unveiling at Geneva this upcoming March. The numbers play out like a serious game of Top Trumps: 1500 (the total horsepower, as well as torque in N·m); 467 (top speed, in kilometres per hour); 2.2 (seconds, for the 0-100 km/h dash); and 2 million (the price, in Euros).
> ...



Ooooo that is freaking fast.





But still this is my favorite babe McLaren P1


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2016)

all i can say is let that nose encounter a sleeping policeman/road speed hump


Sleeping policeman/road speed hump  1 Bugatti Chiron 0


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2016)

I cant wait to see this thing blast round Nordschleife

http://www.nuerburgring.de/en/fans-info/race-tracks/nordschleife.html


----------



## qubit (Jan 4, 2016)

This car can obviously hit a nice round 300mph, so I wonder why they don't just call it that? It sounds a lot better. I'll bet it's actually speed limited to 290.


----------



## Dead_Again (Jan 4, 2016)

@qubit I agree, but suspect the magic barrier of 290-300mph exerts serious stability issues on this car


----------



## laszlo (Jan 4, 2016)

lol another car which had empty fuel tank in 12 minutes + tires last 15 min... at top speed  so you need a fueling station (with new tires) at every 75 miles...  good is available i buy 2


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2016)

Dead_Again said:


> @qubit I agree, but suspect the magic barrier of 290-300mph exerts serious stability issues on this car



Unlike other cars? 

Anyway I'm kinda sad I don't get to see Richard Hammond driving this on a BBC programme.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2016)

qubit said:


> This car can obviously hit a nice round 300mph, so I wonder why they don't just call it that? It sounds a lot better. I'll bet it's actually speed limited to 290.



Their is a lot of difference from  290 and 300, even more so if your one of the people competing against another.


----------



## qubit (Jan 4, 2016)

Dead_Again said:


> @qubit I agree, but suspect the magic barrier of 290-300mph exerts serious stability issues on this car





AsRock said:


> Their is a lot of difference from  290 and 300, even more so if your one of the people competing against another.



The speed difference is about 3.4%, so I can't really see that being much of an issue. Perhaps it's just a case of what the tyres are officially rated at and if they go above it there are liability issues?

Could be a lot of things, but I'm sure they have a good reason for it whatever it is, as 300 in marketing sounds a lot better than 290.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 4, 2016)

Still looks terribly ugly. I imagine much of its design is to provide greater control and handling but still, it aint pretty.


----------



## 64K (Jan 4, 2016)

I like!

I'm sure anyone with 2 million Euros for a car isn't going to be concerned with spending more but I bet the insurance on that car is ridiculous.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 4, 2016)

64K said:


> I like!
> 
> I'm sure anyone with 2 million Euros for a car isn't going to be concerned with spending more but I bet the insurance on that car is ridiculous.


If any insure it all, did you see the top gear where Clarkson tried to insure the veyron?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2016)

qubit said:


> The speed difference is about 3.4%, so I can't really see that being much of an issue. Perhaps it's just a case of what the tyres are officially rated at and if they go above it there are liability issues?
> 
> Could be a lot of things, but I'm sure they have a good reason for it whatever it is, as 300 in marketing sounds a lot better than 290.


Some rough calculations of the forces we're talking about...
http://www.wolframalpha.com/widgets/view.jsp?id=bcc8ab4a61a1d1f3f102846d9617eb8

The original Veyron had a coefficient of 0.36.  Let's drop that down to 0.3 and let's say the frontal area is 2m * 1m or 2 meters squared.  Density of air at sea level is 1.225 kg/m3.

467 kph (290 MPH) = 80,148 N (109 hp)
483 kph (300 MPH) = 85,734 N (117 hp)

10 MPH more at those speeds requires 7% more power.  Power requires a bigger engine, more robust transmission, more robust drivetrain, more robust cooling systems, more fuel, and all of these things add weight which, in turn, requires more power to move.

Edit: Back when they engineered the GT90, they said every mile per hour over 200 requires 10 more horsepower.  About 500 HP can get you to to 200 so 90 mph (900 hp) beyond that would increase the power requirement to 1400 hp.  The hp figure above is just what is required to overcome the vehicles drag at those speeds... the remaining 1200+ hp is needed to accelerate to 290 mph.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2016)

More fun with an Aerial  Leader   AtomV8


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2016)

The required force doesn't scale linearly. Getting those 7% extra Ford's talking about is a pretty big thing at those speeds.

And even if that was the theoretical top speed you need good days for it. Damp track? No go. Windy? No go. Too hot? Probably no go.



ste2425 said:


> Still looks terribly ugly. I imagine much of its design is to provide greater control and handling but still, it aint pretty.



In the pics it's ugly because of all the bling. The black one in the video looks a whole lot better.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2016)

Its A Volkswagen   they fudged and lie about the spec's  emissions lieing ect
This is British and just as practical





Its a little bit FASTER as WELL


----------



## Dead_Again (Jan 4, 2016)

The other end of spectrum:


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2016)

General Nonsense stuff to me.
http://www.generalnonsense.net/
Every year there are new/faster cars developed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2016)

This is about as high as it is going to get for production, street legal cars...at least until there's some revolution in fuel.  300 MPH is a very difficult number to reach, nevermind cross.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2016)

qubit said:


> The speed difference is about 3.4%, so I can't really see that being much of an issue. Perhaps it's just a case of what the tyres are officially rated at and if they go above it there are liability issues?
> 
> Could be a lot of things, but I'm sure they have a good reason for it whatever it is, as 300 in marketing sounds a lot better than 290.



Same shit with every thing though, a lot of people were happy to finally see GPU's to hit over the 1Ghz and it be the same case with 2Ghz mark too.

When people race cars every split second counts,  same deal.

Was the same way back with the 190-200mph mark with Ferrari.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 4, 2016)

This thing has nothing on my 90 horsepower VW diesel....  I win in long distance race all day.  51mpg all day long!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2016)

I WOKE UP IN MY NEW BUGATTI........................


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2016)

The VBB-3 is the collaborative project of *Venturi Automobiles* and student engineers at Ohio State University, and it boasts nearly 3,000 horsepower.
This vehicle is the most powerful electric car in the world, and can hit speeds as high as 372 miles-per-hour. The team is hoping to take it for a record-breaking run this summer.
It can go from 0 to 60 in just two seconds. This compares to Tesla's 'Insane Mode' on its Model S electric cars that goes from 0 to 60 in 3.2 seconds


 *CNN*,





The 'electric streamliner' is 12 meters long, and contains 2,000 cells within eight battery packs.


----------



## qubit (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd like to see one of these rival the Bloodhound SSC currently in development, which will reach 1000MPH. Now that will be something.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2016)

Current battery tech has no where near the power density of a turbine jet engine.  It's impossible without a revolution in batteries.


----------



## qubit (Feb 7, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Current battery tech has no where near the power density of a turbine jet engine.  It's impossible without a revolution in batteries.


Yes, quite. Just wishful thinking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2016)

This engine has already made 5000HP in a super car in dubai. Its two LS blocks mated together with quad turbos

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-car...-5000-hp-quad-turbo-v16-steve-morris-engines/

http://jalopnik.com/what-engine-is-really-in-dubais-bullshit-5-000-horsepo-1471161805


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2016)

That car is no where near big enough to house a 12.3L engine.  Think of the weight, the transmission, the radiator, etc.


3000 hp out of 12.3L is feasible. 4600, I have my doubts.  It might be street legal in Dubai because the prince that made the laws owns it.  I highly doubt it would be street legal in the USA.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

The AF10







The AF10 uses what the firm has dubbed a ‘warp drive system’ consisting of five parts, four motors and one petrol engine that weighs just 617 pounds -and can go from 0 to 60mph in just 2.8 seconds.

‘Each warp drive unit has its own gearbox, 2 speed for the electric drives and 6 speed petrol engine, and is available in manual or paddle-shift,’ reads Arash Motor Company’s* website*. 

Its sleek shiny black casing is chiseled out of carbon-reinforced plastic with ‘aluminium honeycomb sandwich construction’, it’s designed with two electric lifting doors, a fixed rear wing, an adjustable front wing and lightweight magnesium center-lock race wheels (20x12in rear and 19x9in front), reports *Autocar*.

By combining the supercharged V8 engine and the four electric motors it can produce a power figure of 2,080bhp and top out just a little over 200mph.


















*The petrol engine is a v8 with a compact supercharger mounted inside its v cavity. The firm says it is is simplified and lightened by using 2 valves per piston – makes the head size compact. All rotating parts are below your waist when seated in the car – crank, piston, gearbox bits, clutch, similar to a go kart.


*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2016)

Not entirely sure why someone would buy that over the other supercars on the market.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not entirely sure why someone would buy that over the other supercars on the market.



Because its made in wales and they give you a lifetime supply of these


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Because its made in wales and they give you a lifetime supply of these




wrong thread....

[URL="http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/spoiler-alert-this-car-is-slow.220137/"]Spoiler Alert, this car is slow.[/URL]


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 25, 2016)

-they made this in wales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbern
Fate Bankrupt
Founded 1959
Founders 

Giles Smith
Bernard Friese
Defunct April 1973
Headquarters Llantwit Fardre, Pontypridd, Glamorgan, Wales


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

And this one








They did a special Welsh version






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_C5


----------



## Bow (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## flmatter (Feb 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> lightweight magnesium center-lock race wheels


I love how they say center wheel locks but show normal 5 bolt rims in the art rendering.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 17, 2016)

Red Bull and Aston Martin team up to build £2m hypercar


Formula One outfit Red Bull and British luxury car manufacturer Aston Martin have announced a technology partnership to build an £2million Aston Martin-branded supercar, which will be quicker than an F1 racer.
Red Bull's chief designer Adrian Newey will work with Aston Martin's design boss Marek Reichman on the car, dubbed Project AM-RB-001, Red Bull said on Thursday.













Badged an Aston Martin but currently known by the codename AM-RB 001, the car is being created in a specially dedicated design studio inside Aston Martin’s Gaydon HQ. Around 99 units will be manufactured by Aston’s bespoke Q division, which has recently produced the Vulcan track car, at a price understood to be between £2-3million.

The car will be of a mid-engined layout, which will be a first for an Aston Martin. They also revealed that it will feature a KERS-style drive system and a race series will be set up for the cars.

Red Bull and Aston Martin are currently unwilling to reveal details of the car’s mechanical layout beyond the fact that it employs an F1-style recipe of very sophisticated aerodynamics, carbon fibre construction and “super aggressive” weight targets. They say performance is in the realm of current F1 and WEC cars; no road-going car will be anywhere near as fast. At this stage they are releasing nothing but a design sketch of the car that gives very little information about the mechanical layout.
The car is a mid-engined two-seater, a layout that could provide Newey with the weight distribution and low frontal area he will need for race-level performance in a road car 
Aston sources suggest this will not be a pure battery car, which leaves the strong probability that it will be a petrol-electric hybrid, probably with simplified versions of the performance-boosting electric motors and energy recovery systems of WEC and F1 cars. There is no guidance yet on the identity of the petrol motor, though, although speculation suggests something compact, such as a detuned race engine, is possible. The suspension layout is tipped to be a race-style double wishbone system complete with pull- or push-rods, bellcranks and inboard--mounted suspension units in the style of today’s top-end racing cars.
Although he wouldn’t be drawn on specifics, Reichman indicated the AM-RB 001’s likely to have an all-carbon structure when he said that Aston Martin would not have had the technical capability to make the hypercar if it hadn’t built the One-77 and Vulcan  models. “Though AM-RB 001 is very different, these cars helped open our minds,” he said.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2016)

First thought was Aston Martin but they really changed the front design on that car.  It kind of looks like a Corvette...not really a fan.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 18, 2016)

I would still prefer the One:1.

0-200-0 (MPH) in 20.71 seconds.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 18, 2016)

We dont need a fast car, what we need is a fart car.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2016)

Official top speed announced for the Chiron: 261 MPH / 420 KPH
http://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/2016/03/22/bugatti-chiron-worlds-next-fastest-car-orig.cnn-money

Not even close to what is stated in the OP.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 23, 2016)

Op meant top speed driving off 5 mile high cliff with a following wind


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not even close to what is stated in the OP.




Bastards. 



I dont want one now........


----------



## xorbe (Mar 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I dont want one now



Yeah did you get your deposit back?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2016)

*Aston Martin's AM-RB 001*
*http://www.astonmartin.com/en/amrb001*


Unveiled at the iconic British carmaker’s Gaydon headquarters today, the extreme model is said to be capable of lapping the Silverstone circuit in the same time as an F1 car.

Aston has committed to building between 99 and 150 road cars and 25 track-only versions, which will cost between £2million and £3million - and require a £500,000 deposit




















full press release
http://www.astonmartin.com/en/live/...bull-racing-unveil-radical-am-rb-001-hypercar


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2016)

> More details of the AM-RB 001‘s technical specification will be revealed in due course, but its heart is a new, mid-mounted, high-revving, *naturally aspirated* V12 engine with the potency to achieve a 1:1 power-to-weight ratio; 1 bhp per kilo of weight.


Surprising.


----------



## McSteel (Jul 6, 2016)

qubit said:


> This car can obviously hit a nice round 300mph, so I wonder why they don't just call it that? It sounds a lot better. I'll bet it's actually speed limited to 290.



Actually, it's just barely managing the 290 mph as it is... That's due to aerodynamic drag as others have already noted (you can see more about the calculations here and play around here)... But it's also because of *downforce* which is absolutely necessary in abundance at those speeds, to prevent fatal liftoff (or at least loss of traction due to lift). Downforce effectively increases the mass of the car (actually it applies additional downward force onto the car, but the effect is the same as if the car was heavier), which puts additional strain onto the engine, raising power requirements in order to accelerate.

Going from 290 to 300 mph at the current physical form of the car would necessitate something like an additional 300-350 HP, and would probably take something like 3-4 miles (of straight road) to accelerate from 290 to 300 mph. To halve the time for acceleration from 290 to 300, probably tack on another 300-400 HP. With the increased weight due to transmission, chassis reinforcements and engine components being neglected in the calculations, I think you realize how hard it is to have a legal and safe car reach the magical 300 mph...


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 6, 2016)

300MPH is insane, also you will most likely need a huge increase in horse power to even get 20 MPH more... wind and aero dynamics... it's very real at these speeds, watch anything on the land speed records and you will soon have a basic understanding that these speeds are feats of engineering for a production street legal vehicle.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 6, 2016)

Nope that car is not fast as the thread name say's.
"we" would of had accessible "fast car" ' "s" way long ago if tyres would hold paired with appropiate suspension all considering aerodynamics, power and power to weight not being an issue with respects to fuel vs internal combustion engines abilityes. to fuel.
What stoneage are you in using imperial units?, nah just kindding , or am I?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 6, 2016)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> What stoneage are you in using imperial units?, nah just kindding , or am I?


Nothing wrong using Imperial measurements
Even the USA measure's in Gallons( Smaller than a Imperial Gallon), Miles and a lid of weed is an ounce


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2016)

What size is your monitor?  # inches...

Standards are standards.  The root of it doesn't really matter so long as it is uniform.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2016)

LaFerrari Aperta

Officially unwrapped at the Paris Motor Show on Thursday morning, Ferrari has confirmed the roof-down stunner will use the Aperta name - the Italian for 'open'.

Just 209 will be built, though all models have already been promised to owners








Like the hard-top LaFerrari, the Aperta uses the same duo of a naturally aspirated 6.3-litre V12 engine and an electric motor that combine to create  950bhp.







Power for the LaFerrari comes from a 789bhp version of the F12’s 6.3-litre V12, working in tandem with a 161bhp electric motor to drive the rear axle. Ferrari claims the motor’s high torque output at low revs allowed it to tune the V12 to produce its best at high revs.

The result is huge power on tap, at any speed, in any gear. Peak power arrives at a heady 9,000rpm and maximum torque of more than 900Nm is delivered at 6,750rpm.





The performance figures of the Ferrari LaFerrari set a new standard for road cars. The 0-62mph sprint takes “less than three seconds”, 0-124mph takes “under seven seconds” and it can lap Ferrari’s Fiorano test track in Italy in under one minute 20 seconds

A 60kg lithium-ion battery pack attached under the floorpan helps give the car a 35mm lower centre of gravity than the Enzo. It’s charged under braking and whenever the V12 produces more torque than required.

The batteries supply power to the electric motor, which is hooked up to a seven-speed dual-clutch gearbox. This hybrid system means that the LaFerrari emits just 330g/km of CO2 - an impressively low figure given the level of performance on offer.





production figure for hard top



http://auto.ferrari.com/en_EN/sports-cars-models/car-range/laferrari/


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> LaFerrari Aperta
> 
> Officially unwrapped at the Paris Motor Show on Thursday morning, Ferrari has confirmed the roof-down stunner will use the Aperta name - the Italian for 'open'.
> 
> ...



Wonder how much a basic service costs on a car like that.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Wonder how much a basic service costs on a car like that.


If you can afford the car, you can afford the service.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2016)

Chinese electric car brand NextEV, which has launched a $1.2 million hypercar that's embarrassed the likes of Ferrari, Mercedes and Pagani with a new lap record around the Nürburgring circuit.

Called the EP9, it's the first model in the NIO brand under the NextEV banner. Just six will be built with a secret British partner and all of them will go to investors in the brand.

According to NextEV, the EP9 has lapped the infamous Nürburgring Nordschleife - a 14.17-mile circuit in the German hills used by carmakers as a test bed for their high performance models - in 7 minutes and 5 seconds, making it the fastest electric car to ever circulate the undulating track.

In fact, just four production models have bettered the time: two Radical trackday road cars, a Porsche 918 Spyder and a Lamborghini Aventador SV.

The only problem with the EP9 is that it had to run at 80 per cent capacity to complete such a high speed lap, and to recharge the batteries following that it would need a 45 minute charge.








The EP9s timed lap was 17 seconds quicker than the previous record posted by an electric-only vehicle - a Toyota EV P002 prototype race car.

It was also some way ahead of the best times set by the Audi R8 e-tron (8 minutes 9 seconds) in 2012 and Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Electric Drive (7 minutes 52 seconds) in 2013.

NextEV has even tested it at the French Paul Ricard circuit where it was only a couple of seconds shy of times set by LMP2 endurance racers.















And the stats are certainly race-car like. From a standing start, the EP9 can hit 62mph in 2.7 seconds. While that's better than most road-registered models, it's still a shade slower than a Tesla Model S P100D.

But the NIO certainly has Tesla licked on top speed, which is a claimed 194mph.

All of this power comes from a 777-volt powertrain that develops 1 Megawatt of thrust. That's the equivalent of 1,341bhp, which makes it more potent than the Ferrari LaFerrari, McLaren P1 and Porsche 918 Spyder.

It uses two indirectly water-cooled lithium batteries hooked up to four electric motors powering each wheel. Think of it as a 4x4 with jet fighter pace.

























http://www.topgear.com/car-news/electric/nio-ep9-1341bhp-electric-supercar


10 FASTEST NURBURGRING LAP TIMES FOR PRODUCTION CARS

*Time* *Vehicle* *Driver* *Date*
06:48.0 Radical SR8 LM Michael Vergers 2009
06:55.0 Radical SR8 Michael Vergers 2005
06:57.0 Porsche 918 Spyder Marc Lieb 2013
06:59.7 Lamborghini Aventador SV (2015) Marco Mapelli 2015
07:08.7 Nissan GT-R Nismo (2015) Michael Krumm 2013
07:11.0 McLaren F1 Promotional XP5 prototype Mika Häkkinen 1996
07:11.6 Gumpert Apollo Sport Florian Gruber 2009
07:12:1 Dodge Viper ACR (2010) Dominik Farnbacher 2011
07:13.0 Porsche 918 Spyder n/a 2014
07:14.6 Lexus LFA Nürburgring Package Akira Iida 2011
The EP9s timed lap was 17 seconds quicker than the previous record


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2016)

I bet the Rimac Concept_One could beat them all:








Why? 4 x 2-speed motors, one on each wheel.  More low end acceleration, more high end speed, regenerative braking, and staggered shifting.




In the video at about 9 minutes, he does 2.6 sec to 100 kph (62 mph).  That's with cold tires on a dirty road.


Does the EP9 regenerative brake?  If not, there's the problem.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2016)

If you hit delete when you turn it on can you go in to BIOS and overclock it?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If you hit delete when you turn it on can you go in to BIOS and overclock it?



Of Course not " Silly Brock "
Its an ALT Electric Sports Car

YOU PRESS Alt+ F1 For E- Machines Sport Bios


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I bet the Rimac Concept_One could beat them all:





I demand a race.

(around Nords.....)


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 23, 2016)

I pressed Alt-F4 on my Prius and now it drives so slow.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If you hit delete when you turn it on can you go in to BIOS and overclock it?


Not as crazy as it sounds, a range of cars now have different settings for performance, sport, eco etc which have to be selected prior to starting the car, in other words it's like rebooting the ECU and changing settings.
This can not only alter shift timing, but also air/ fuel mixture and ignition timing to compensate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2016)

Not for nothing but IMO the SSC Tuatara or Aero is more impressive to me given what it does with its powertrain.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2016)

Aston Martin Vulcan........as seen on episode 2 The Grand Tour



0-60 in 2.9 secs

Top Speed 208



 




 

http://www.astonmartin.com/en/vulcan

Old video for those who cant watch Grand Tour


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 28, 2016)

not Road or Track legal as said on  TOP GEAR  The grand Tour 
one has to wonder whats the current point   especially as it cannot be product placed in the next Bond movie for a couple of years


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 28, 2016)

your welcome to join us at the Races we hold each weekend.....bring Your fancy new "fastest car" and we'll humiliate you....the Chiron placed 3rd in this race BTW *(it was just out of Frame)*






_*Safety Equipment required!!! *_


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2016)

Invacar... a purpose built invalid carriage from 1948 - 2003.  All Invacars were owned by the government and leased to disabled drivers as part of their disability benefit.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Invacar... a purpose built invalid carriage from 1948 - 2003.  All Invacars were owned by the government and leased to disabled drivers as part of their disability benefit.



What a laugh when Jeremy Clarkson drove in a office building/elevator with a Peel P50


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Aston Martin Vulcan........as seen on episode 2 The Grand Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sex on wheels. BUT the new Z06 has it at a lot less I believe.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2016)

I think its gorgeous....1.8 million quids though


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 10, 2016)

Faraday Future is allegedly $21 million behind on construction payments. 
http://www.ff.com/


Faraday, which is backed primarily by Chinese tech billionaire Jia Yueting, began developing the site in July after a high-profile groundbreaking in April with Nevada state officials. Construction work has been largely confined to large-scale grading of the 900-acre site. Work on the foundation and building isn’t expected to start for several months.

Faraday hopes to use the factory to build a range of fully electric vehicles for sale in the U.S. and China. Nevada lawmakers lured Faraday to the barren industrial site in North Las Vegas -- about 30 miles northeast of downtown Las Vegas

http://autoweek.com/article/green-c...gedly-21-million-behind-construction-payments


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 7, 2017)

The 12-cyclinder, supercharged Continental Supersports is the fastest Bentley ever and has a top speed of 209mph and goes 0-60 in 3.4 seconds.

The photos of the 700 bhp supercar were revealed for the first time last night ahead of its first appearance at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit on Sunday.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ntinental-supersports-is-its-fastest-car-ever




































*SUPERSPORTS STATS*
Engine 

6-litre twin-turbocharged W12

Max Power

700bhp / 710ps / 522kw at 5,900rpm

Max Torque

1,017nm/750lbs

Weight 

2290kg


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2017)

*The 2040 Mercedes-Benz W196R Streamliner
















*
"_Only a few car manufacturers can boast the same reputation and quality like Mercedes. This German car manufacturer is one of the most recognizable worldwide. Even though Mercedes cars are not very common in the US, this car brand is very popular throughout Europe. They are known for making high quality cars, and today we take a quick look at one of their future concepts. This concept depicts the Mercedes Benz W196R streamliner, and we must admit that it looks ridiculous!

This new streamliner concept is based off of the original W196R, which was first manufactured way back in 1955._"

http://www.musclecarszone.com/mercedes-benz-w196r-streamliner/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

Ford confirmed the figures for its new performance car in a long overdue announcement on Wednesday, claiming it'll be quicker than Ferrari's 458 Speciale and McLaren's 675LT.
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-ne...for-new-gt-power-speed-info-details-and-pics/

The 'Ecoboost' twin-turbo 3.5-litre V6 motor will develop a potent 638bhp - that's more than a W12 Bentley Continental, V12 Rolls-Royce Wraith , or Lamborghini Murcielago.

And with that 216mph top speed it's even quicker than a Ferrari F12 and a Pagani Zonda F. However, it is a shade under the LaFerrari hypercar's claimed 217mph top speed.




















Dave Pericak, global director at Ford Performance, said the GT won't just be a capable track tool but also a competent road car, despite the extreme power and a top speed that's three times the UK national speed limit.

'Our expectation has always been that the EcoBoost V6 would perform exceptionally well in the Ford GT – both in terms of power as well as aerodynamic efficiency,' he said.









*FORD GT *

Price: £357,000 approx

Engine: 3.5-litre twin-turbo V6

Power: 638bhp

Torque: 550lb ft

Top speed: 216mph

0-62mph: n/a

Weight: 1,385kg (dry)


*FERRARI 488 *

Price: £184,000

Engine: 3.9-litre twin-turbo V8

Power: 661bhp

Torque: 561lb ft

Top speed: 205mph

0-62mph: 3.0 secs

Weight: 1475kg (kerb)


*McLAREN 675LT*

Price: £259,500

Engine: 3.8-litre twin-turbo V8

Power: 666bhp

Torque: 515lb ft

Top speed: 205mph

0-62mph: 2.9 secs

Weight: 1,230kg (dry)




Bloody gorgeous


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ford confirmed the figures for its new performance car in a long overdue announcement on Wednesday, claiming it'll be quicker than Ferrari's 458 Speciale and McLaren's 675LT.
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-ne...for-new-gt-power-speed-info-details-and-pics/
> 
> The 'Ecoboost' twin-turbo 3.5-litre V6 motor will develop a potent 638bhp - that's more than a W12 Bentley Continental, V12 Rolls-Royce Wraith , or Lamborghini Murcielago.
> ...



Hmm, not bad..Not bad at all Ford!
More like badass..

Red and blue metallic any day!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

Hers a vid from the link i provided -------- for those who are too scared to click on links.....


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hers a vid from the link i provided -------- for those who are too scared to click on links.....



2015?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 2015?




Its from the promo


I loved the original GT40 but this thing is fucking beautiful.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

And the unannounced price is expected to grow exponentially due to the current political climate eschewing cars manufactured in Canada (or Mexico).

Nice new avatar, CLS.  Can you provide a shot of the bridge?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> And the unannounced price is expected to grow exponentially due to the current political climate eschewing cars manufactured in Canada (or Mexico).
> 
> Nice new avatar, CLS.  Can you provide a shot of the bridge?




its not a bridge in this instance it is a "baculum".........................you are supposed to learn something new every day, here you go.....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baculum


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

And now....Something different!

"_Renault is taking its design language in a new direction, and what better way to show that new direction than a sleek electric sports car concept with a racing-derived powertrain?

That’s exactly what Renault unveiled at the 2016 Paris Motor Show, in the form of the Trezor concept. The Trezor follows in the footsteps of the 2010 DeZir concept, which introduced styling that is now used on many current Renault models. Like the DeZir, the Trezor itself won’t go into production, but its design DNA will be passed on to the French automaker’s future models. It’s the shape of things to come, literally.

The Trezor adopts classic sports-car proportions. The cabin is pushed so far to the back that it looks like there should be an internal-combustion engine under that long expanse of hood. In addition to being long, the Trezor is wide and low, standing just 42.5 inches tall. The sleek design helps contribute to an impressive drag coefficient of 0.22._"










"_For the powertrain, Renault used an electric motor and regenerative braking system based on the hardware from its Formula E race cars. The motor sends 350 horsepower and 280 pound-feet of torque to the rear wheels, getting the Trezor from 0 to 62 mph in less than four seconds, according to Renault. The Trezor uses a carbon fiber passenger cell with tubular steel frames attached to the front and rear, helping keep weight down to 1,600 kilograms (3,527 pounds)._"

"_Instead of conventional doors, the Trezor’s roof lifts off to allow access to the two-seat cockpit. The dashboard is one big curved OLED display made from Gorilla Glass, with touch controls handling most functions. The Trezor is capable of autonomous driving, and when it’s in self-driving mode, the steering wheel extends in width, providing a clearer view of the screen.

While the Trezor is just a concept car, many of its elements will show up on production Renaults, including at least some of the styling cues, and autonomous-driving tech. Along with partner Nissan, Renault plans to make autonomous systems available on mainstream models beginning in 2020._"

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/renault-trezor-concept/


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 25, 2017)

FixOrRepairDaily
Move it off the sales Forecourt/lot  and it starts to loose its Value ( Depreciation ) 10 to 20% a year is not unexpected
with a Starting Price of Circa : £357,000 approx ( + Mexico wall tax of 20% ).
The other 2 cost less and tend not to depreciate in Value ( Excellent Carpeen boasting material) however    the Other is still just a Henry Skateboard


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Instead of conventional doors, the Trezor’s roof lifts off to allow access to the two-seat cockpit.



just dont open it at speed


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

Depreciation on the  Ford GT40 was withering.  It goes for what, maybe only 125 times original purchase price?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 25, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> Depreciation on the Ford GT40 was withering. It goes for what, maybe only 125 times original purchase price?


Thats probably because of
*Production*‎: ‎1964-1969; 107 produced = Rarity Collector Value 
This new ford GT40 is Going to be made in the 10,000's   not a lot of rarity there !!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 25, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Thats probably because of
> *Production*‎: ‎1964-1969; 107 produced = Rarity Collector Value
> This new ford GT40 is Going to be made in the 10,000's   not a lot of rarity there !!!





1,000 to be made between 2017 and 2020, with production underway and they are already sold out. Assembly of the GT has already commenced in Markham, Ontario, Canada


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 3, 2017)

The Lamborghini Huracán Performante has just smashed the lap record set by a production  car around thw Nürburgring Nordschleife route in Germany.

It clocked a time of 6:52.01 at the 13-mile circuit, beating the previous lap record held by the near-£1million Porsche 918 Spyder hypercar by five seconds.







it's a tuned version of the existing Huracán coupe, featuring the same 5.2-litre V10 powerplant but with more power than the 602 horses produced by the standard supercar. 







The name 'Performante' harks back to the 2010 Gallardo Performante but will follow the same formula as previous lightweight models under the 'Superleggera' (meaning superlight) name.

That includes the stripped out Gallardo version - the car that preceded the Huracán - that lost 100kg in the weight-saving exercise.

Prices haven't been confirmed, though rumours suggest it will be around £285,000 ($350,000), which is almost £100,000 more than the £188,804 asking price for a standard Lamborghini Huracán LP 610-4.

More information will be released along with official shots of the car on 7 March when the Performante is unveiled for the first time at 8.55am at the Swiss motor show.











http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/m...i-huracan-performante-smashes-918-nurburgring




TOP GEAR performance review
http://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/lamborghini/huracan/lp-610-4-2dr-ldf/first-drive-0



*THE 10 FASTEST ROAD CARS AROUND THE NURBURGRING*

1. Lamborghini Huracán Peformante - 6:52.01 (October 2016)

2. Porsche 918 Spyder - 6:57 (September 2013)

3. Lamborghini Aventador SV  - 6:59.73 (May 2015)

4. Nissan GT-R Nismo - 7:08.68 (September 2013)

5. Mercedes-AMG GT R - 7:10.92 (December 2016) 

6. Gumpert Apollo Speed - 7:11.57 (August 2009)

7. Dodge Viper SRT-10 ACR - 7:12:13 (September 2011)

8. Lexus LFA Nurburgring Package - 7:14.64 (August 2011)

9. Donkervoort D8 RS - 7:14.89 (2006)

10. Porsche 911 GT2 RS - 7:18 (unconfirmed)


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2017)

I thought the Koenigsegg One:1 made a run at the record.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 3, 2017)

Bow said:


> I thought the Koenigsegg One:1 made a run at the record.




It did and it didnt end well.






http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/videos/a29209/koenigsegg-one1-nurburgring-video/







http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/n...e1-nürburgring-crash-car-will-go-record-again


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 3, 2017)

I still take a 2017 Maybach lol, I am to tall for a Ferrari or lambo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2017)

I wonder why Ford hasn't put a 2017 GT on the Nurburgring.  I don't think any GTs have ever done the Nurburgring, actually.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 3, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder why Ford hasn't put a 2017 GT on the Nurburgring. I don't think any GTs have ever done the Nurburgring, actually.



too many corners ?????  some turn left>>>> some turn right!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2017)

GT was designed for corners, and straights.  Remember, it came 1-2-4 at LeMans 24 hour (a Ferrari managed to stay in third spoiling the fun).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 3, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder why Ford hasn't put a 2017 GT on the Nurburgring.  I don't think any GTs have ever done the Nurburgring, actually.




last year






A new record lap time was posted in a Ford GT at the Nürburgring.  It wasn't the new GT, it certainly wasn't street-legal, and it wasn't clocked strictly on the Nordschleife. so the record doesnt apply/stand

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/09/ford-gt-clocks-record-nurburgring-lap.html


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 3, 2017)

I love the new GT its so damn sexy lol, cant wait to see it on top gear UK.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That time kind of sucks.  That said, the old GT was more about paying homage to the GT of yore and not a thoroughbred race machine like the 2017 GT.  I'm thinking the stock 2017 GT can do better.  It definitely won't break any records but Ford still should do it.


----------



## McSteel (Mar 5, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder why Ford hasn't put a 2017 GT on the Nurburgring.  I don't think any GTs have ever done the Nurburgring, actually.



Because if a car is tuned such that it's good for Nürburgring, it's no good anywhere else


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2017)

British supercar-maker McLaren today proclaimed ‘a new era’, as its 212mph 720S model became the first of its second-generation Super Series







The 720S accelerates from rest to 60mph in just 2.8 seconds compared to 2.9 seconds for the outgoing car. And hitting 124mph takes the 720S just 7.8 sec compared to 8.4 seconds for the 650S.

It has a bigger engine – a 4.0-litre twin turbo V8 – that develops the 720 horse-power which gives the new car its numeric name.

That compares the the 3.8-litre twin turbo in the 650S which similarly develops 650 horse-power.

As a result the 720S’s 212mph top speed is 5mph faster than the 207mph achieved by the 650S.





















1. The new, twin-turbocharged 4.0-litre V8 engine produces 720PS and 770Nm with a power-to-weight ratio of 561PS per tonne.

2. 41% of the engine is made up of new parts compared to the 3.8-litre engine that feature in other McLaren Sports Series models.

3. The carbon fibre chassis keeps the weight down to 1,283kg.

4. There are no radiator intakes on the side of the car. Instead, this function is carried out by the unique ‘double-skin’ aerodynamic form of the angled upward-opening ‘dihedral’ doors, which channel air to the high-temperature radiators that cool the mid-mounted engine.

5. 0 to 62mph takes less than 3 seconds and just 5 seconds later the car has passed the 124mph mark on its way to a maximum speed of 212mph.

6. It stops even quicker, taking 4.6 seconds to come to a halt from 124mph, covering 117 metres in the process.

7. CO2 emissions at 249g/km are also slightly lower than the 275g/km in the 650S – but still hefty by normal car standards.

8. The structure is based around a new carbon fibre tub and a 'Monocage'. McLaren says this technology 'delivers extreme strength and rigidity in a lightweight structure and is the ideal base for any supercar'.

9. The interior is hand-crafted using a blend of fine leathers and machined aluminium, with a folding driver display and central infotainment screen.

10. There’s space behind the seat-backs for two soft holdalls or carry on luggage bags – equivalent to 210 litres – in addition to the 150 litres under the front panel.



https://www.wired.com/2017/03/mclaren-720s-supercar-photos/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2017)

Chinese firm Techrules reveals £2.2m Ren supercar with diesel turbines powering an electric motor







The firm's patent-protected hybrid powertrain combines 'extensive experience of aerospace and electric vehicle technologies with several proprietary technical innovations to deliver unprecedented levels of efficiency and performance, and ultra-low environmental impact,' according to the men in the know.








And it is claimed to have 1,287bhp, reach 217mph and sprint from 0 to 62mph in 2.5 seconds.














At Monza






The initial batch of cars can be ordered now and will be built in Italy, with first deliveries predicted in 12 months' time. No price has been disclosed but it's expected to be about £2.2million




















https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/0...o-make-evs-interesting-just-add-a-jet-engine/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 25, 2017)

World's fastest shed hits 155.6kmh 







British gardener Kevin Nicks has smashed through his official record for the world's fastest shed - by reaching a top speed of 96.8mph (155.7kmh).

The 52-year-old, from Chipping-Norton in Oxfordshire, surpassed his previous official record by 128kmh on August 19, at the Wheelie and Top Speed Championships event at Elvington Airfield in York.

Nicks was hoping to break the 160kmh (100mph) mark and only fell short due to high winds and adverse weather conditions











https://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/news/96144925/ridiculous-rides-worlds-fastest-shed-hits-1556kmh


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Nicks was hoping to break the 160kmh (100mph) mark and only fell short due to high winds and adverse weather conditions



Not surprised at that failure its not execaly a streamline shape But its built like a Shed 
just hope next time conditions are more suitable for Record Attempt


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 25, 2017)

With a fair wind behind him he will defo hit a ton.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 29, 2017)

A Tesla Model X has beaten a Lamborghini Aventador SV in a quarter-mile drag race at the Palm Beach International Raceway in Florida


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2017)

Would like to see that Drag race run 10 times consecutively   with no Refueling and no Battery swap/recharging
And then for the owners to drive 100 miles Home


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Would like to see that Drag race run 10 times consecutively   with no Refueling and no Battery swap/recharging
> And then for the owners to drive 100 miles Home



yeah because that is what drag races are for....


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2017)

ZoneDymo said:


> yeah because that is what drag races are for....



Not all Drag Races are full blown competition cars
Expect this was a Street Run what you brung 

talking Drag Races who would win
Rupal v lilly Savage


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2017)

The Aventador's launch seemed...a bit slow.  I think with a professional driver, the Aventador could come out on top.

Edit: Yeah you can see it at 3:35 clearly.  The Aventador missed the holeshot.

Edit: Confirmed: https://www.0-60specs.com/lamborghini-aventador-0-60-times/
Aventador should be about a 0.7 seconds faster than they got.

As far as super cars go, Aventador is heavy too (over 4000 lbs).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The Aventador's launch seemed...a bit slow.  I think with a professional driver, the Aventador could come out on top.
> 
> Edit: Yeah you can see it at 3:35 clearly.  The Aventador missed the holeshot.
> 
> ...



Need more ponies and torque to overcome the weight.
 @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, 

My truck is governed at 100MPH lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 15, 2017)

Mercedes' new £2.4MILLION Project ONE hypercar with 1,000bhp and 217mph top speed









the car will use a 1.6-litre turbocharged hybrid V6 engine like the one powering Mercedes-AMG's F1 factory team's cars.........all 275 due to be built have already been pre-sold, Mercedes said.








four electric motors combine with the 1.6-litre six-cylinder petrol engine to produce around 1,000bhp - and that's with the redline trimmed from 15,000rpm in F1 specification to a slightly less eardrum-shattering 11,000rpm for the Project ONE.

The lithium-ion batteries and the system used to cool them have also been lifted directly from the Mercedes Formula One race cars, though the Project ONE has more of them to boost the zero-emissions driving range and a plug-in socket so you can replenish electricity from the mains.








With the batteries fully charged, the car will be able to cover 15 miles in electric-only mode







A gaping front bumper, carbon-fibre ducts in the bonnet, flaps attached to the sides, active winglets over the fron wheels and an intake on the roof are designed to feed as much air to cool the hybrid unit as possible, as well as make the Project ONE as aerodynamic as possible.

Also fed from the F1 project is the shark-fin that sits above the engine compartment, while a wrap-around diffuser and retractable rear spoiler - both designed to improve downforce - dominate the rear of the vehicle.


















https://www.topgear.com/car-news/fr...amgs-project-one-will-match-formula-one-car#1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 15, 2017)

More epicness

The new Bugatti has set a world record by accelerating from zero to 249mph and back to a standstill - in  41 seconds.

To demonstrate its performance they gave it to former F1 star Juan-Pablo Montoya who took it for a spin on the top secret Ehra-Lessien test track
http://googlesightseeing.com/2007/03/super-secret-volkswagen-test-track/














This was over a distance of just 1.9 miles - with Montoya opting against wearing safety gear for the test.

He said: 'The Chiron is so incredibly fast it takes your breath away. And its braking is at least as impressive. Of course, the Chiron is a super sports car that requires your full attention when you are behind the wheel.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> World's fastest shed hits 155.6kmh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha only in Britain  Epic


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 1, 2017)

It's called the FXX-K Evo, costs in the region of £3million and is just as potent as Ferrari's current Formula One car.






The FXX-K is a tweaked version of the already mega-exclusive FXX-K - Ferrari's track-only hypercar that's based on the £1million road-legal LaFerrari - and is the ultimate Top Trumps model.

It features a 6.3-litre V12 engine using the same petrol-electric Kinetic Energy Recovery System - also known as KERS - that F1 machines have been boosted with in recent years.
























http://auto.ferrari.com/en_EN/sports-cars-models/gt-racing/ferrari-fxx-k/


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Don’t the normal fxx k top out at 200mph according for forza 7 I know it’s a track only car so it’s not supposed to be but so fast


----------



## infrared (Nov 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> More epicness
> 
> The new Bugatti has set a world record by accelerating from zero to 249mph and back to a standstill - in  41 seconds.



That was cool, but I thought it was funny how Koenigsegg smashed that record immediately after hearing about it.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/koenigsegg-agera-rs-crushes-bugatti-chirons-acceleration-record/

"The Koenigsegg Agera RS did the 0-400-0 sprint in just 36.44 seconds, taking 5.5 fewer seconds to accomplish this feat than Bugatti needed. Not only was the Agera RS faster across the whole thing, it also hit 400 kph in less time than the Bugatti -- 26.88 seconds versus 32.6 seconds." 

Pretty mental numbers, I'd love a go in either tbh!


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Only if we could afford cars like that it be nice lol I don’t even see that many in my area because of the roads are so unkept and other people around here can’t yeild to a damn traffic circle worthless drivers lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Hennessey  Venom F5

300mph-plus.  from a road-legal car with number plates and indicators.
















The Venom F5 is powered by an “all-American” twin-turbo V-8 that produces more than 1,600 hp, according to Hennessey. That engine is mounted amidships and comes mated to a seven-speed single-clutch transmission with paddle shifters. The drivetrain powers the rear wheels only, and is said to be capable of accelerating the 2,950-pound F5 to 186 mph from a standstill in less than 10 seconds. The sprint from 0-249 mph is estimated in under 30 seconds, Hennessey projects top speed will exceed 300 mph.











http://hennesseyperformance.com/vehicles/hennessey/venom-f5/


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 4, 2017)

I love the new Hennessy hope to see it on top gear UK this season


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It's called the FXX-K Evo, costs in the region of £3million and is just as potent as Ferrari's current Formula One car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brb. 

Gettin my dick out


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I love the new Hennessy hope to see it on top gear UK this season



try this for starters

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/big-reads/target-300mph-bugatti-chiron-vs-hennessey-venom-f5


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I love the new Hennessy hope to see it on top gear UK this season



Not even top Gear US


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 4, 2017)

I like top gear uk better lol hopefully there next season starts soon


----------



## scevism (Nov 4, 2017)

These hyper cars are amazing can only wish to own one. I'm still saving for a 1080ti and doing the lotto each week


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2017)

Too bad the Mazda Furai is no more.











It was only a concept car but it was so beautiful....

Unfortunately it is no longer of this world and Mazda has never told anyone what happened to its burnt out remains


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 5, 2017)

It’s amazing that a lot of theses cars are going to some type of hybrid engine since a lot  of country’s are banning gas fueled cars by 2020 I hate to see hyper cars go away just because of the ban.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2017)

Koenigsegg reaches 284.5MPH in record-breaking run on dead straight Nevada road

The Agera RS clocked an average speed of 277.9mph over the two runs












On its first run the Koenigsegg registered a top speed of 271.2mph, beating the Veyron even while battling an incline and oncoming winds.

During the second run - going slightly downhill and with a favourable tailwind - the car clocked a top speed of 284.5mph, the fastest a production car has ever gone.














Koenigsegg's record is particularly impressive because it was completed not only in a production car, but down a section of public highway using 'standard' tyres.

The owner of the Agera had used his connection in the film industry to convince Nevada authorities to shut down an 11-mile stretch of Highway 106, which runs between Las Vegas and the town of Pahrump, Top Gear reports.

The test was then carried out using Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 tyres which are the tyres the Koenigsegg is sold with and are authorised for use on the road.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 10, 2017)

Had to post 2016 340i twin turbo top speed I hit 148mph love this car but it’s my brothers


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2017)

I really think they need to bump up "production" to 1000 or 10,000 cars.  Whatever the requirement is now is too low to be described as "production."  Most of these cars are crafted (no assembly line), not produced (assembly line).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2017)

Lamborghini






Called the Urus, its new four-seat sports utility vehicle is expected to cost around £180,000 and become one of the fastest family cars on the planet.

Unconfirmed reports say it will be powered by a turbo-assisted 4.0-litre V8 engine that should have around 650bhp, eclipsing the 600bhp of the Bentley Bentayga but a little short of the ballistic 697bhp Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk.

The mode switch shown in the video suggests there will be six different options to choose from, with  Italian names: Strada (road), Sport, Corsa (track), Sabbia (sand), Terra (dirt) and Neve (snow).




















http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/15...have-a-dedicated-off-road-mode-for-sand-dunes


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

Fiat Chrysler Automobiles has started shipping the first of its controversial 018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demons to dealers, the automaker announced.

The limited edition, 840-horsepower mega-muscle car is being marketed as the industry's first street-legal production drag car.

It can do 0-30mph in one second, 0-60mph in 2.3 seconds and cover the quarter mile in 9.65 seconds while doing 140mph.

Pricing for the vehicle starts at $84,995, which includes a $1,700 gas guzzler tax but excludes a $1,095 destination shipping fee.








Fiat Chrysler said earlier this year the the new car would be the most powerful production car ever.

Its incredible power has helped the Dodge enter the Guinness World Records by being the first production car to pull a wheelie off the line under full acceleration.

When the Demon set its quarter-mile time, the National Hot Rod Association gave Dodge the badge of honour of banning it from drag strips.

The stunning performance is thanks to a 6.2-litre supercharged V8 engine which develops a staggering 840bhp.

The force from a full-throttle acceleration puts so much weight on the back wheels, that it forces the front off the ground, travelling almost three-feet.



TURN THIS UP TO  VERY LOUD










http://www.sacbee.com/news/business/article184232378.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 18, 2017)

Tesla has unveiled the fastest production car ever made







The $200,000 (£151,000) sports car - an updated version of Tesla's first production vehicle - can seat four and travel 620 miles (1000 km) on a single charge, a new record for an electric vehicle.

The car - which also features a removable glass roof - can go from 0 to 60 miles per hour (0 to 100 km/h) in 1.9 seconds and has a top speed over 250mph (400 kph).













This would make it the quickest electric car ever sold to the public, beating the Chinese-made NIO EP9 all-electric hypercar, which has a top speed of 194 mph (310 kph).




https://www.nio.io/ep9













It also makes the vehicle the fastest production car ever, with a 0 to 60 miles per hour acceleration quicker than any non-electric vehicles, including the record-breaking Bugatti Chiron, released this year.



*TESLA ROADSTER VS THE NIO EP9 HYPERCAR *
With a top speed of over 250 mph (400 kph), Tesla's new Roadster will challenge the Chinese NIO EP9 all-electric hypercar for the spot of fastest electric car in the world.

The $1.5 million (£1.2 million) hypercar, built by a small electric car start-up based in Shanghai, can hit speeds of 194 mph (310 kph) and goes from 0 to 60 miles per hour (0 to 100 km/h) in 2.7 seconds.

Tesla's Roadster, which has three electric engines to the EP9's four, will go from 0 to 60 mph (0 to 100 km/h) in 1.9 seconds.

The two-seat EP9 can be recharged from flat in as little as 45 minutes, and offers a range of more than 265 miles (425 km).

By comparison, Tesla's Roadster will cost $200,000 (£151,000), can seat four and will travel 620 miles (1000 km) on a single charge.

The EP9 is designed for track racing, and so far maker NIO has only put it through a small production run, with six early investors receiving a vehicle this year.

The firm has confirmed it will produce a further 10 cars for the general public at a later date.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2017)

The 'Miss R' 1,000-kilowatt (1,341-hp) electric on-road/off-road supercar will be able to accelerate from 0-100 km/h (0-62 mph) in just 1.8 seconds - a tenth of a second faster than Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster.






The firm says the secret behind its performance is a patented immersion cooling technology. 

The 'XING Battery System' consists of stackable, LEGO-like battery modules which house 42 lithium-ion cells, all of which sit directly in a special liquid.

Called 3M™ Novec™ 7200 Engineered Fluid, it long been used for solvent cleaning, heat transfer applications, fire suppression and supercomputer cooling. 

XING Mobility says it has adapted the liquid to keep its battery packs cool. 














highly efficient and lightweight battery swap system that allows the entire battery enclosure to be exchanged within 5 minutes.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 28, 2017)

I should be picking up a 700hp toy this week   It's on low boost, engine can handle 1,000.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2017)

190mph Urus SUV that's more powerful than a McLaren F1 and will beat a Ferrari F40 in a sprint to 62mph

Revealed in Italy today, the Urus uses a 4.0-litre twin-turbocharged V8 engine packing 641bhp and will cost £157,800 or $200,000 before tax.






The addition of two turbos to the Urus’ V8 engine – which is taken from the Bentley Continental GT and Audi RS6 –and four wheel drive means it will launch from a standstill to 62mph in no less than 3.6 seconds – that’s quicker than a Ferrari F40 and F50 and fast enough to embarrass Aston Martin’s V12 DB11 in a sprint.






















*Lamborghini Urus specs*
Price from: £157,800

Available from: Spring 2018

Engine: 4.0-litre, twin-turbo V8 petrol

Transmission: 8-speed automatic

Drive: 4WD with integrated front differential, central differential and active torque vecturing rear differential

Power: 641bhp

Torque: 850Nm at 2,250-4,500rpm

Top speed: 190mph

Acceleration 0-62mph: 3.6 seconds

Acceleration 0-124mph: 12.8 seconds

Dimensions

Lengths: 5,112mm

Width: 2.016mm

Height: 1,638mm

Weight: 2,200kg

Fuel tank size: 85 litres

Boot capacity: 616 litres


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2017)

is it pronounced 
"Ur Ass" and it looks like a megane hopped on steroids


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2018)

Aspark Owl

Aspark have released  footage showing their electric hypercar smashing the sub-2-second mark and achieving a time of just 1.921 seconds - faster than any Formula 1 racing car.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 19, 2018)

TheGuruStud said:


> I should be picking up a 700hp toy this week   It's on low boost, engine can handle 1,000.



And I did. It's been sitting all winter lol


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Feb 19, 2018)

qubit said:


> The speed difference is about 3.4%, so I can't really see that being much of an issue. Perhaps it's just a case of what the tyres are officially rated at and if they go above it there are liability issues?
> 
> Could be a lot of things, but I'm sure they have a good reason for it whatever it is, as 300 in marketing sounds a lot better than 290.



Air resistance increases exponentially, so even though the difference is only 3.4% the resistance in that 10 mph is huge! Also I'm sure tires which have a speed rating are coming into play with the top speed as well.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2018)

A driverless electric hypercar that uses a 1,914 horsepower engine  has been unveiled by Croatian firm Rimac.

Concept Two, 'C_Two' for short, can do 0-60mph (0-100kph) in just 1.85 seconds and reach speeds of 260mph (420kph), the company says.

If the company's claims are confirmed, it would make it the fastest electric production car in existence - faster than the next-generation Tesla Roadster, which goes from 0–60 in 1.9 seconds.






The vehicle's 120 kWh battery gives it a range of 400 miles (640 km) according to Rimac - twice as far as most production electric vehicles.

The company claims the C_Two's battery, powered by seven million lithium cells, charges to 80 per cent in just 30 minutes on their network of charging stations. 

It will also feature facial-recognition technology, allowing drivers to unlock the vehicle with a glance.

Rimac claims the C_Two accelerates to 100mph (160kph) in 4.3 seconds and can cover a quarter mile (0.4km) in 9.1 seconds.

It also comes with Level Four autonomous capabilities, meaning it can operate without a human driver on all road-types






Here are the top five fastest production electric cars.

1) Rimac Concept Two: 0-60mph (0-100kph) in 1.85 seconds

2) Tesla's next generation Roadster: 0-60 in 1.9 seconds 

3) Aspark Owl: 0-60 in 1.921 seconds

4) Faraday Future FF 91: 0-60 in 2.39 seconds

5) Tesla Model S P100D: 0-60 in 2.4 seconds


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 8, 2018)

Comment with-held    na just hidden



Spoiler



a driverless 260mph car WTF Expletive after expletive till i run out of them   and the English language is Very rich and full of expletives )


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, I finally got unlazy and did some stuff. Toy is running, but needs a little work (scavenge pump, fender repair, mickey mouse crap).


----------



## Jism (Jun 4, 2018)

Such cars are absolutely bullshit and only improves E-peen online and offline at birthdays. I used to have an Audi RS4 B5 2.7 V6 Bi-turbo doing a whopping 460HP & 600NM of torque. The top of that car was 310. And knowing i lived near german highway it was a usual sunday to take that thing out for a ride. It took me 3 months (!) before i even dared to come across 300kmph (180mph that is). And once you've done it you realise you can only last for a few minutes because it's so intens fast and concentration eating. You cant drive 300 every day or even if it's allowed on the highway officially, always have to take care about other factors as well. nice marketing stunt; but utterly dangerous.






That was me on the Nurburgring. Did a total of 6 laps in 2 days. It's fun!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 4, 2018)

Jism said:


> Such cars are absolutely bullshit and only improves E-peen online and offline at birthdays. I used to have an Audi RS4 B5 2.7 V6 Bi-turbo doing a whopping 460HP & 600NM of torque. The top of that car was 310. And knowing i lived near german highway it was a usual sunday to take that thing out for a ride. It took me 3 months (!) before i even dared to come across 300kmph (180mph that is). And once you've done it you realise you can only last for a few minutes because it's so intens fast and concentration eating. You cant drive 300 every day or even if it's allowed on the highway officially, always have to take care about other factors as well. nice marketing stunt; but utterly dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most exotics/hyper cars are junk. The only one worth buying is a Koenigsegg. How many miles do you think I can get out of a Ferrari before it catches fire? I guess it doesn't matter with F You money, but why would I want to drive garbage (yeah, the real answer is attention whore/small penis)?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow,  Some real strong feelings about what other people do with their money


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Wow,  Some real strong feelings about what other people do with their money



Principles. No one has them. Money shouldn't be given for junk products.


----------



## Jism (Jun 4, 2018)

TheGuruStud said:


> Principles. No one has them. Money shouldn't be given for junk products.



Lol man. Please test-drive an exotic car. Buying them is a different story. But humans are humand and people want to have something exclusively. If not they would have settled with a typical volkswagen in the first place.

Good cars costs money. R&D primarily. Second is build quality. Third is just looks of the car. When i bought my RS4 B5 i knew i was instant in love. I would never tune up slow ass cars ever again and simply head for cars that actually have build quality. It's just designed to be fast and it feels very complete.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 4, 2018)

Jism said:


> Lol man. Please test-drive an exotic car. Buying them is a different story. But humans are humand and people want to have something exclusively. If not they would have settled with a typical volkswagen in the first place.
> 
> Good cars costs money. R&D primarily. Second is build quality. Third is just looks of the car. When i bought my RS4 B5 i knew i was instant in love. I would never tune up slow ass cars ever again and simply head for cars that actually have build quality. It's just designed to be fast and it feels very complete.



Hundreds of Gs for a spontaneously combustible car doesn't say much for build quality. Or clutches that wear out in 20k and they want 20k to replace the. GTFO is what I say.


----------



## Jism (Jun 4, 2018)

TheGuruStud said:


> Hundreds of Gs for a spontaneously combustible car doesn't say much for build quality. Or clutches that wear out in 20k and they want 20k to replace the. GTFO is what I say.



Yeah that's whats called the law of physics. It's normal to have extreme kevlar clutches, gold plated turbo's, keramic brakes as big as your mom's washing machine and what more. Those cars need to be reliable at any given speed. If you'd buy a car that does unlimited 300kmph you may expect that the thing brakes properly at that speed. And you cant simply attach cheap brakes from walmart and expect things to work perfectly fine. You want quality it will cost you money. Many of those cars are crafted by hand, and that is what makes it expensive as well.

Geezus, when my turbo's needed to be replaced i could assure you the engine had to be pulled out, and both turbo's and not just one had to be replaced. With labour you are looking at 2 days of work (1500 euro) and 2500 euro worth of turbo's. It was usual for those type of cars.

Or what about the RS6 C5, where the brakes wear much faster due to the cars terrible weight, and would not less then 20 up to 60k. What about tires? You'd change them within 20k. It's normal for fast cars.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 4, 2018)

Jism said:


> Yeah that's whats called the law of physics. It's normal to have extreme kevlar clutches, gold plated turbo's, keramic brakes as big as your mom's washing machine and what more. Those cars need to be reliable at any given speed. If you'd buy a car that does unlimited 300kmph you may expect that the thing brakes properly at that speed. And you cant simply attach cheap brakes from walmart and expect things to work perfectly fine. You want quality it will cost you money. Many of those cars are crafted by hand, and that is what makes it expensive as well.
> 
> Geezus, when my turbo's needed to be replaced i could assure you the engine had to be pulled out, and both turbo's and not just one had to be replaced. With labour you are looking at 2 days of work (1500 euro) and 2500 euro worth of turbo's. It was usual for those type of cars.
> 
> Or what about the RS6 C5, where the brakes wear much faster due to the cars terrible weight, and would not less then 20 up to 60k. What about tires? You'd change them within 20k. It's normal for fast cars.



The prices aren't normal. It's all deemed "special" so there's huge markups. If there's aftermarket parts available, then it costs nothing. It's inflated bullcrap to make more money. Not that the car is comparable, since it's a real production car, but you can buy aftermarket GTR pads for 150 bucks that are quality. Stealership would bend you over for several hundred. Absurd.

Tires, yes, they are a heavy wear item for grip, which is expected. I have MT drag radials . Even the DD gets soft compound.

Don't get me started on engineering decisions.... Lol.  Give me modded all day over stock. Can unbolt a single T front, mid or rear in minutes!


----------



## Jism (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah well only an idiot with an exotic car would take it to the dealer. But by going dealer you still have something very valuable and that is ownership and maintaince done at the dealer, and not some bogus garage. I'd prefer a good auto to be covered by the dealer for example.

Automotive business is a billion dollar industry world-wide. Ofcourse money is to be made. When you take the original brakes of an Audi RS4 B5, they will charge you 4800 euro (!!). Same type of brakes but from another brand 1200. What's the big difference? The R&D that was once done needs to be made back, but they never changed it and kept those part very, very expensive.

You can hate the automotive business all you want, but for every niche there's a market. PC is simular. You pay double for a l33t card, chip or whatever it is that rocks your socks.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 2, 2019)

*Bugatti hits 304.77mph in a Chiron*

"_Top Gear can exclusively reveal that Bugatti has smashed through the 300mph barrier.
On 2 August 2019, Andy Wallace hit a vmax of 304.77mph in a pre-production vehicle of a new Bugatti Chiron derivative at Ehra-Lessien, becoming the first hypercar to break 300mph._ "


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

It's a "milestone" or "achievement", not a "barrier".

Seesh, so many people use "barrier" for completely arbitrary values of human-defined arbitrary units, like "1 Ghz barrier", "300 mph barrier", "8 core barrier"
Even the "sound barrier" is somewhat wrong, since there are so many things that go faster than that (and did so quite for some time - E.g.: bullets)

In this particular case it's simply a round number for imperial units...
If it goes just a tiny bit faster will it "break a barrier" again at 500Km/h ?
Or if some car in the future goes even faster, will it break then 140 m/s "barrier" ?

The only barrier is when the car smashes into a concrete wall and turns into a fireball. That is indeed a *barrier*.

Anyway, /rant over.

Great achievement. I guess... Not that Bloodhound SSC hasn't traveled on wheels at over 1000mph two years ago...

Koenigsegg, bring it ! Time to grab the "record" back


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 3, 2019)

That people, is fast! Wow!



Wavetrex said:


> It's a "milestone" or "achievement", not a "barrier".
> 
> Seesh, so many people use "barrier" for completely arbitrary values of human-defined arbitrary units, like "1 Ghz barrier", "300 mph barrier", "8 core barrier"
> Even the "sound barrier" is somewhat wrong, since there are so many things that go faster than that (and did so quite for some time - E.g.: bullets)
> ...


Easy there Sheldon Cooper... don't be so literal. 

The bloodhound SSC isn't a production vehicle...and IIRC is powered by a rocket, not a W16 internal combustion engine with a few turbos on it.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 3, 2019)

aah that video, i stopped watching it as i got bored of it and it's only 1.27s long lol,  they took all the fun out of it.


----------



## Vario (Sep 5, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> It's a "milestone" or "achievement", not a "barrier".
> 
> Seesh, so many people use "barrier" for completely arbitrary values of human-defined arbitrary units, like "1 Ghz barrier", "300 mph barrier", "8 core barrier"
> Even the "sound barrier" is somewhat wrong, since there are so many things that go faster than that (and did so quite for some time - E.g.: bullets)
> ...


Has it? Haven't seen any evidence of the bloodhound doing that besides a lot of promotion about it being a '1,000MPH car'.  Furthermore the project seems to be in administration.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 5, 2019)

Does the Chiron float any better than the Veyron?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2021)

SSC TUATARA​
Not sure if it's the fastest as they claim, but still it's fast....
It seems the Chiron is still faster.


----------



## trickson (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah well my Hemi 5.7L Truck will pull you around like a ragdoll. Speed aint shit if you need a tow!
Best not drive that car on any American roads it's too low to the ground it wont last 3 days!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2021)

Spoiler Alert


----------



## trickson (Feb 1, 2021)

This is what my RAM will do to ANYONE!
Or this.
RAM POWER!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll chime in saying I got my VW ID3 delivered the other day.

This car accelerates. Holy shit. Top speed is not impressive at 160km/h. But getting there in about 10 seconds?  And without any noise? Its like a flying carpet, pretty neat.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I'll chime in saying I got my VW ID3 delivered the other day.
> 
> This car accelerates. Holy shit. Top speed is not impressive at 160km/h. But getting there in about 10 seconds?  And without any noise? Its like a flying carpet, pretty neat.
> 
> View attachment 186535


Nice car, but can you fold the rear seat down and have enough room to sleep in it?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 2, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Spoiler Alert
> 
> View attachment 186517


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Nice car, but can you fold the rear seat down and have enough room to sleep in it?


Not the most comfortable sleep but yeah, the cabin and boot space is immense! Interior is a big step up from ICE cars, lots of space, no frills.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 18, 2021)

SPOILER ALERT!

Watch for some news soon, about Rimac C_TWO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2021)

Noice. I mean he did disrespect a 1970s XJ6 to get it done. Jaguar purists definitely wouldnt like it but its very very noice.










How many people in the world can say that they have a Jaguar thats a muscle car?? Cool factor is through the roof.


----------



## Mescalamba (May 5, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I'll chime in saying I got my VW ID3 delivered the other day.
> 
> This car accelerates. Holy shit. Top speed is not impressive at 160km/h. But getting there in about 10 seconds?  And without any noise? Its like a flying carpet, pretty neat.
> 
> View attachment 186535


Yea, most electric cars can do 0-100 km/h (or 0-60 mph) really fast. In fact even some hybrids.

For racing it actually isnt bad, especially if that circuit would be really twisty, there brakes and acc is the king usually.

How far it can go on full charge?


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2021)

The ID.3 is not actually a fast EV, it's 0-100 is like 8 secs. Even though it's a rear wheel driven hatchback, VW kinda messed that car up in the speed department. Both the Mini electric and the Kona EV can pull it around 6.5 secs with good tires. It's pretty expensive too. Not really a great car IMO.


----------



## KLiKzg (May 5, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> Watch for some news soon, about Rimac C_TWO.


When I promise, I also deliver:


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2021)

That Rimac is amazing, inside out. Both design and speed wise. They don't make a lot of them though, it's an extremely niche car.


----------



## Mescalamba (May 5, 2021)

Rimac is definitely good way to go.. 

Hammond could tell.


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 5, 2021)

Cool cars, but I'll stick to my 2017 Subi WRX Sti with a Stage 2 tune @ 286kw and 600Nm torque on dyno + my 2009 Ducati 1098S Streetfighter.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 6, 2021)

I still think the best car is a 718 Spyder


----------



## Space Lynx (May 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I'll chime in saying I got my VW ID3 delivered the other day.
> 
> This car accelerates. Holy shit. Top speed is not impressive at 160km/h. But getting there in about 10 seconds?  And without any noise? Its like a flying carpet, pretty neat.
> 
> View attachment 186535



that's a nice looking car too. I like it. nice choice.  Europe gets the best cars. I'd rather have that over a Prius or Tesla to be honest. (fuel economy cars I mean Europe gets the best) I don't this car will come to USA sadly.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 6, 2021)

X71200 said:


> The ID.3 is not actually a fast EV, it's 0-100 is like 8 secs. Even though it's a rear wheel driven hatchback, VW kinda messed that car up in the speed department. Both the Mini electric and the Kona EV can pull it around 6.5 secs with good tires. It's pretty expensive too. Not really a great car IMO.


Is true, the ID3 version I have now is only the rearwheel drive one, there's a 4WD coming as well with bigger battery. And bigger price tag 

I'll share the fact that with the tax regime I got this car on, I'm paying a mere 230 eur/month for full (private) usage (unlimited mileage except abroad, where I can deduct fuel cost from salary ) and whatever else I want to do with it. So that includes the whole shebang, including a personal charging point on the driveway. Could have waited for the better or another car but that wouldn't have been on 2020's tax...

The Kona... yeah. Did you ever sit in one? Old folks may like the interior... but man is that a trade off for the range and acceleration it has. Forget about space. Forget about a nice open view around you... Its like they made an effort to make it horrible and non-EV like. Its like a screen with massive bezels in 2021. You'd ask 'why?' If an unsuspecting kid is too small you might never see it, except in the rear view mirror after running over it, another great quality of this car. Not in a million years 

Also tested a Tesla Model S, and a Hyundai Ioniq. The Ioniq has similar EV-like qualities to most others (not the Kona)... but then the range is crap. Model S... couldn't get it in time and would've been more expensive. Its a trade off and its only just now that the mid range cars are becoming more common, unfortunately.

But, go figure, if you order something now... they simply can't make it because there are no chips 



Mescalamba said:


> Yea, most electric cars can do 0-100 km/h (or 0-60 mph) really fast. In fact even some hybrids.
> 
> For racing it actually isnt bad, especially if that circuit would be really twisty, there brakes and acc is the king usually.
> 
> How far it can go on full charge?



Still, this is already enough for trafficlight drag racing, which is good fun and does seem to happen, people give that look 

Been using the car for a few months now. We charge up to 80% to preserve the battery a bit; the range I get on display, which is already adjusted for our driving conditions, shows 280 KM. On 100% it gets about 320-340KM. We drop to about 230KM in worst possible conditions, that is: strong winds and 160km/h on the highway non stop. WLTP range officially is 420KM, I guess you need to be very anal about brake regeneration to achieve that and accelerate slower than old ladies. But I'm on the other end of the spectrum in that sense, so you can def get better range than I do now.

My range anxiety is gone. The range calculation is reassuringly precise.


----------



## X71200 (May 6, 2021)

Literally all the reviews praise the Kona EV, what are you on? The bezels of the screen? It has more range than the ID.3, and if that EV is going to be EVEN MORE EXPENSIVE with 4WD, why bother? Its whole point is being a MID RANGE hatchback. If it's going to be so expensive, you might as well look at something like an I-Pace, which will outperform the ID.3 in every way.

Then you talk about traffic light drag racing... you know that's stupid and dangerous, right? You're getting kicks over idiots looking at you nailing that family hatchback. I don't know how old you are but you seem like an amateur driver with a poor mentality since you're talking about drag racing over the traffic lights... and for the record, our A4 quattro would wipe your ID.3 over those lights. You stick with "winning" against shitty econoboxes I guess.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 31, 2021)

That Lambo, shit!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> That Lambo, shit!!!


Noice.
I'd still rather have the Nissan as a daily driver.


----------



## delshay (Sep 1, 2021)

I've been watching a number of Police chase videos on Youtube & without doubt this is the best video I've ever seen. I had to give some thumb's up in the comment, because it's that good. Dodge Hellcat Outruns Chopper in Houston Police Chase! Driver Almost Makes it - YouTube


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> That Lambo, shit!!!


Hi,
Looked like he jumped the start or the other two were a sleep lol


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looked like he jumped the start or the other two were a sleep lol



I'd still take the lambo of the three.   



P4-630 said:


> That Lambo, shit!!!



BTW this was an older F1 car with a V8 in it, this was before the hybrid age.

The F1 cars nowadays are equipped with an electric motor besides a V6 engine, this car would have won.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2021)

Superfast 230HP Go Kart


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi,
Go cart driver is a hell of a lot better than the others lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 29, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Their is a lot of difference from  290 and 300, even more so if your one of the people competing against another.


You meant crash it right.

Err bad day I quoted the wrong guy sorry AsRock.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2021)

2600HP Turbo Viper 9L Stroker + Sequential (2000lb-ft of torque)


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> 2600HP Turbo Viper 9L Stroker + Sequential (2000lb-ft of torque)


How would this car be stable around a corner???


----------



## Totally (Oct 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> How would this car be stable around a corner???



Considering that the Viper ACR at one point was the King of the Ring it would be very stable around a corner.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Totally said:


> Considering that the Viper ACR at one point was the King of the Ring it would be very stable around a corner.


Setting up a race car for Nascar style circuit racing is totally different than street racing with bends and corners in all directions.
That Viper would be flopping around like a fish out of water.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> style


So this means it can ONLY turn left
Heheheh
Jokes aside im certain in tight bends it would be really unstable


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

That Viper would be flopping around like a fish out of water.

Yep, especially if it was running around our Mount Panorama circuit here in Oz !!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> Especially if it was running around our Mount Panorama circuit here in Oz !!


Thats an amazing Circut
I love the fact its open to the public
Camrys are not very fast around it though


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Thats an amazing Circut
> I love the fact its open to the public
> Camrys are not very fast around it though


Yeah, I've only raced around it once on my Ducati and going down conrod straight @ 275 km/hr was a buzz.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> Yeah, I've only raced around it once on my Ducati and going down conrod straight @ 275 km/hr was a buzz.


Was that in a actual Race day?
Cause you do know the speedlimit is 60kph


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Was that in a actual Race day?
> Cause you do know the speedlimit is 60kph


Yep = actual race day - round of Australian SB/s !!!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> Yep = actual race day - round of Australian SB/s !!!


Wow that sounds amazing
Yeah when i went round it was not actual race day
Although with the amount of understeer i was getting on corner i dont think i coulda gone faster then 60 k/h


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

This the bike =


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

This is the CAR



Idk if thats the exact model but i have the V6 one


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> This is the CAR
> View attachment 222556
> Idk if thats the exact model but i have the V6 one


These are my daily drives =


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

That


Fangio1951 said:


> These are my daily drives =


s a very nice STI
IMHO never been a massive fan of Motosrbikes but it does look cool


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> How would this car be stable around a corner???


Last year of racing it won 2 years in a row 2014 & 2015 FIA GT class championship in Viper GT3-R.   

So much for your "humor effort".


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2021)

Pointless this car is name a road other than Germany's Autobahn that you might possibly be able to do 300Mph on legally or some road in Dubai or Abu Dhabi where if you get caught you go to jail and your car gets crushed


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Pointless this car is name a road other than Germany's Autobahn that you might possibly be able to do 300Mph on legally or some road in Dubai or Abu Dhabi where if you get caught you go to jail and your car gets crushed


Totally agree.

Tried out several "Nürburgring" edition of cars on a road (except GT-R R34). & each & every one of them "failed" on city streets. Simply undrivable, other then on circuit.
Not to mention speed bumps!


----------



## lowrider_05 (Oct 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Pointless this car is name a road other than Germany's Autobahn that you might possibly be able to do 300Mph on legally or some road in Dubai or Abu Dhabi where if you get caught you go to jail and your car gets crushed


Even on the German Autobahn you would not be driving 300Mph. On a Sunday night you might get to 200Mph if you are crazy enough but 300 would wipe you out on the smallest bump and German road surfaces like the Autobahn are not perfectly maintained like a Testtrack for those speeds.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 29, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Its A Volkswagen   they fudged and lie about the spec's  emissions lieing ect


As if whole car industry never lied about that shit literally all the time.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 29, 2021)

Wait , what, so this thread was not started by a troll?
I may be confused/drunk at the moment , tough on the above I will stand.
Sorry , I thought it was another thread about some wanna be supersonic "car" ground based '{ "motor"-vehicle}'.

As current material engineering stands , it won't protect one no matter what the speed , so don't mess around with it.


----------



## Dead_Again (Nov 2, 2021)

Blah, blah:


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2021)

*F1 Car v Radio Controlled Car: DRAG RACE*​


----------



## firefly36 (Nov 19, 2021)

lowrider_05 said:


> Even on the German Autobahn you would not be driving 300Mph. On a Sunday night you might get to 200Mph if you are crazy enough but 300 would wipe you out on the smallest bump and German road surfaces like the Autobahn are not perfectly maintained like a Testtrack for those speeds.


Most times is too many  Traffic Congestion to really drive fast on the Autobahn.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 19, 2021)

My car have a faster acceleration than 99% of the cars world wide, it accelerate from 0 to 100 km/h in 2,4 seconds.

But i cant use it for daily things cause its my batterie powered RC Car. 



In real theres a BMW E34 out there its acceleration is a far better than a bugatti


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 9, 2022)

This car IS FAST...


----------



## DoH! (Mar 9, 2022)

How about Electric cars...

The Aspark Owl is the fastest electric car at the moment, the most astonishing performance of the Owl is the acceleration: from 0 to 60 mph in 1.69 seconds*.

The Owl has a unique battery pack for a range of up to 450 km. Top speed is 400 km/h. 
Furthermore, the Owl has a height of 99 cm: it is probably the lowest road legal electric hypercar in the world.



http://imgur.com/ToJ7cfV


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi,
Odd name but


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2022)

Bumping this thread


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jun 24, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bumping this thread


Should have a 18+ warning on that video  mesmerised for the last 10 mins watching and listening to that perfect piece of human engineering, I need a time out


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 24, 2022)

On another note, Koenigsegg make some really flying mindf*ck cars... Imagine punching it in your brand new $1.5M Regera, watching that speedometer climb to 250, and never once feeling it shift.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 24, 2022)

0 to 338 mph in 3.62 seconds...


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> 0 to 338 mph in 3.62 seconds...



Made me think of this


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 24, 2022)

A 1992 Pontiac Firebird went over 300 mph at Bonneville in 1999.

LSR: Pontiac Firebird Breaks 300 MPH at Bonneville (motorsport.com)
Mitech Racing Engines -- Picture Gallery Page 1 (mitechengines.com)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## eazen (Jun 28, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> A 1992 Pontiac Firebird went over 300 mph at Bonneville in 1999.
> 
> LSR: Pontiac Firebird Breaks 300 MPH at Bonneville (motorsport.com)
> Mitech Racing Engines -- Picture Gallery Page 1 (mitechengines.com)


Yea but it didn’t do so on the Autobahn.


----------



## 80251 (Jun 29, 2022)

Wow, too bad the traffic in my area is so bad you'll never be using that top speed anywhere.


----------



## eazen (Jun 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> Wow, too bad the traffic in my area is so bad you'll never be using that top speed anywhere.


I could take a Bugatti and drive with 400KPH on the Autobahn, theoretically, just 4-5 in the morning or so when it’s empty. Unless they change the laws… but electro cars will decrease top speed in the coming years anyway


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2022)

1800+ hp and aiming for 311 MPH (482.8 kph) for a road legal car: Hennessey Venom F5 (as in Fujita Scale, as tornadoes with winds in excess of 261 MPH)








Based on GM's 6.6L LSX V8 engine (heavily modified) and weighs under 3000 lbs (1361 kg) dry.

Cupholder optional.



eazen said:


> I could take a Bugatti and drive with 400KPH on the Autobahn, theoretically, just 4-5 in the morning or so when it’s empty. Unless they change the laws… but electro cars will decrease top speed in the coming years anyway


Physically not possible because of abnormalities in the road surface.  The tracks where they do 250+ MPH runs are freshly asphalted so there's no surprise deformities.  The slightest crack at those speeds can force the wheel to turn or force the car to leave the pavement leading to a deadly crash. Proving the point:








						Zef Eisenberg died when Porsche 'veered & flipped' during speed record bid
					

A DAREDEVIL driver was killed trying to break a 207mph land speed record when his car “veered off the runway and flipped”, it was claimed today. Millionaire TV presenter and Maximuscle …




					www.thesun.co.uk
				




Also that wee problem where someone can pull out in front of you because they don't realize you're moving four times faster than they are.


----------



## eazen (Jul 1, 2022)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1800+ hp and aiming for 311 MPH (482.8 kph) for a road legal car: Hennessey Venom F5 (as in Fujita Scale, as tornadoes with winds in excess of 261 MPH)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It already happened, someone did it. "Physically not possible" eh, nonsense. Do you even live in germany? And I already mentioned it would be 4-5 in the morning, no cars then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2022)

It is _technically_ possible but anyone that tries is gambling with their life. Not recommended.  Closed course, no wind, fresh asphalt, fresh tires rated for the speed attempt: that's the only _moderately_ safe way to do it.  Even then, a rogue gust of wind can prove fatal.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 1, 2022)

335 mph in a 1953 "stock body" Studebaker at Bonneville in 2018. I grew up in auto racing and was a mechanic for several decades.

(August 2021) World's Fastest Stock Bodied Car..... 1953 Studebaker - Studebaker Drivers Club Forum


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 27, 2022)

I wonder how many years again for reaching another kmph for a cars. Maybe it will added some new tech


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Totally (Sep 29, 2022)

Those hypercars look like cars from those old Hanna‐Barbara cartoons.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2022)

nice if you just happen to have a few mil burning a hole in your pocket but otherwise a total waste of time on a real road in real traffic  you can't even do those sorts of speeds on the autobahn what with traffic the way it is now unless you wait till 3 or 4 am

PS: SSC stole the name of a lizard from NZ and it's pronounced Too ah tara not twatara


----------

